# Salutations to the beekeeping world



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Oakson and I'm a bedwet.....

No wait, wrong forum.

Anyhoo, I'm new to the forum, but have been keeping bees for about 4 years. Mostly I'm learning as I go, with the help of a prominent beekeeping journal. I have 5 or six hives depending on winter survival and available swarms in the spring. I've decided not to feed or medicate my bees. If they survive in nature, they can survive in my bee yard. You know, only the strong.....

I live in the Northeast (western NY) where the winters can be long and cold with plenty of snow. My winter survival rate is around 50-60 %. I'm looking forward to some interesting and informative discussions here.

Oakson


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome.... There's a lot of great information and great people here...


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome!

Oakson


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
We are of the not treat club, but we are monitoring the mite levels. If they go to high I'll use an acid or thymol type treatment.


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm using the powdered sugar method for mites....seems to keep them at manageable levels.

Oakson


----------



## onehenry66 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello have you ever read the Power of One well little pisskopff was a bedwe Oh this is about your bees oh so thats the forum. Any way their is lots of Books about bees to but if you've been doing this for four years you have probably read way more of them than I have. good luck keeping the bees and the forums straight and healthy.So what about bottom screen and cooking oil pan does it work on mites too??


----------



## oakson (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I use screened bottom boards with an oiled cookie sheet underneath to trap the mites..ads a little crunch to the chocolate chips.

oakson


----------

